# 10 acre homestead for 39k



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

This is in sw Missouri. Its not mine and I know nothing about it. just thought I would share this. Its in a beautiful part of the state. 


http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5790955050.html


----------

